# Severe underbite



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi all, my mother rescued a mixed breed earlier this year. He has a severe underbite. Can that actually make it difficult for him to eat? She says he eats, but he doesn't seem crazy about his food. I am talking to her about slowly switching his kibble, (he's still a pup) and looking for a quality food. 

She says when she gives him a treat, he runs around with it in his mouth crying. This sounds like a behavioral issue to me. She has another dog, and several cats. I wonder if this is a guarding type of thing, or if he is looking to hide it? 

My mother lives in a different state, so I have not witnessed any of this behavior. Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I had a dog with a bad underbite who had no problem with kibble, but certainly struggled when I tried her on RMB (although that could have been because she preferred her chicken lightly poached and finished with a cream liaison!). Are his teeth in reasonable condition? If he is suffering from tooth or gum pain, that could be an explanation. Otherwise I think I would try him on a soft food - even his kibble softened with water - and see if he is happier with that.


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

I would have him evaluated to see if his teeth are poking into his palate or if any of the teeth are interfering with each other. If not, he should be fine. Our old poodle mix lived the last 5 years of his life with no teeth at all and he seemed to gum all types of food just fine.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

My shih-tzus have underbites. That is how they are supposed to be - but they don't have any problem chewing kibble.


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Foxxy comes from a "breeder" in Oregon, she was on my route back when I was onroad. I was in love with her male poodle, I knew him for 7 years before they had puppies. She is not in the same league as my current breeder by any means, she has not maintained any contact at all. She has never responded to any emails at all, and the emails I have sent are pics of Foxxy and how she was doing. I am so happy I have found a reputable breeder whom is interested and will stay in my and Baldr's life. Anyway I digress...

Foxxy has a malocclusion and has no problem whatsoever eating kibble or raw bones, actually the only thing she has problems with is the supplement mixture I give them mixed in yogurt on a plate.


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

fjm said:


> I had a dog with a bad underbite who had no problem with kibble, but certainly struggled when I tried her on RMB (although that could have been because she preferred her chicken lightly poached and finished with a cream liaison!). Are his teeth in reasonable condition? If he is suffering from tooth or gum pain, that could be an explanation. Otherwise I think I would try him on a soft food - even his kibble softened with water - and see if he is happier with that.


My mother was wondering about soft food, but I have a question. Does he need hard kibble to keep the teeth strong? Or does that really not have anything to do with it? He's not yet a year old.


----------

